# FS : 18" Clown Knife - Price Change



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

18" Clown Knife $30 obo

pics added


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

contact victor, he looking for CK ...


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yep, he already has a pm...lol


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

[/ATTACH]

ok, here's what he/she looks like. sorry for the wait.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

beautiful fish, seen it in person the other night


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

bump to find these guys a bigger home....

make me an offer, might be willing to trade for livestock or equipment as well...


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

bump it up


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

c'mon guys, this poor dude is stuck in a 45g and needs a bigger space. no reasonable offer refused.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i thought it was a 55


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

48" x 12" x 19" comes up as 47.38 gallons....


----------



## Daviator (Apr 24, 2010)

What is it feeding on?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

feeders, diced beef heart, diced chicken.... i think it would eat anything it could fit in its mouth...lol


----------



## Daviator (Apr 24, 2010)

Sinking Pellets??


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm sure it would if they were large enough and smelled like food.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

bump it up


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

if you werent so far, id take it., can go with my other 20" ck in my 220g


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Do ck's get along with each other? I've got a large ck but figured another one would cause fighting.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i think it would depend on the sex and personal temperament of both fish. as a rule my guess would be no, since i've read they are fairly territorial, but that question would probably be better answered by someone with more experience in keeping them.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, price change. $50 obo and i'm open to trades.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> Do ck's get along with each other? I've got a large ck but figured another one would cause fighting.


Fighting and nipping will occur at first but once accepted they will stay together even same sex. Usually it will take 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

still available


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

to the top


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

pending pick up


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

available again. c'mon folks, this guy needs a bigger home. will consider any reasonable trade offers.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

sigh... if only you wern't in mission.....


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

AWW said:


> sigh... if only you wern't in mission.....


i feel that way nearly every day...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

haha  if you ever feel like driving for a couple of hours, you know where to come!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

gone to a great home!!!


----------

